# Excellent reception at Kessingland



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Camping and Caravan club site
If you are looking for a base on the Norfolk/Suffolk border then look no further. Nothing is too much trouble for the Management team of Terry and Jackie. 
Terry is a member of MHF and is going to become a Subscriber, so welcome to the extra benefits given to you now. 
Thank you for the help you gave us and we look forward to meeting you again. Will see you at York if not before.

Steve and Jan

>>Link<<


----------



## andynkim (Apr 9, 2007)

Hi
What a coincidence I have booked into this site for the may day BH, How far is it from the sea front?

Cheers.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

andypenn said:


> Hi
> What a coincidence I have booked into this site for the may day BH, How far is it from the sea front?
> 
> Cheers.


Hi on the link given on the above post it says a mile and a half from the sea.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

andypenn said:


> Hi
> What a coincidence I have booked into this site for the may day BH, How far is it from the sea front?
> 
> Cheers.


As Brian states 1.5 mls to cobbled beach. 
Hope you have a good visit please give our Regards to Terry and Jackie

Steve


----------



## andynkim (Apr 9, 2007)

OK cheers is that along a closed in path or along roads?


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

It is along a road, turn right out of the site. 
Just so you know site is same entrance as Africa Wild.

Steve


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

SandJ said:


> andypenn said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


Brian  heck I have had a sex change 8O


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Whoops, Sorry Briarose. 
Must get these eyes checked and change glasses. Mind you I only had a test 3weeks ago and got new Reading spesc. :roll: :roll: :lol: :lol: 

Steve


----------



## andynkim (Apr 9, 2007)

Hi Sandj
Thanks for the info.


----------



## lookback (Dec 4, 2005)

excellent Chinese take away in the village.
Ian


----------



## telbet (Oct 30, 2006)

thanks for your kind comments sandj it was a pleasure to meet you both , and watch this space for a new subscriber


----------



## Foxtrot (Jul 26, 2007)

My daughter stayed on this site & it looks fine, I am a C&CC & CC member, but when I stay in Kessingland I stop at the CC site, which has a section right on the beach. Might be worth checking out!!!
Doug


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

telbet said:


> thanks for your kind comments sandj it was a pleasure to meet you both , and watch this space for a new subscriber


No problems with comments they were deserved. You will have to subscribe now to be able to post againn. :wink: :lol: :lol: 
Bye for now

Steve


----------

